# Have a 4.72 rating freaking out



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Im being awesome to everyone and have fone from 4.79 to 4.72 in one day. Can i ask for 5 star ratinga because all of my passengers are having great experiences and even say it to me before leaving but give me 4 stars or 3 lowering my rating. I jave about 260 trips done. Should i be worried.


----------



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Secondly my pay summary for the end of may 2 says my rating is 4.7 but my rating actually is 4.72.... should i be afraid of being dwactivated. How close am i to beong deactivated and if so will theu deactivate me permanently or just a few days


----------



## Geo la (Feb 16, 2016)

Be afraid.. be very afraid....


----------



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

I wish there was an emoji for sarcasm or seriousness. I really need to keep ubering for the next couple of months. Please let me know what to do


----------



## chicago773 (Jul 14, 2015)

You will slide down to 4.5 while you are learning this job, then you will get deactivated. This is the cycle.


----------



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Damn hiw long does that take? Also is there any way to postpone it. For example, given my number of rides can i perhaps get my rating back up


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

Uhh.... Don't panic.. If you end up getting deactivated you can take a Uber etiquette course and be reinstated 

However, to stop from getting to that point make sure that your car is clean and clear of any strong odors. Also, any pax you pick up with 5 stars as there pax rating is more then likely new to Ubering. So you must then find someway to bring up the unfair Uber Rating System and explain to these new riders that 4 Stars is actually a failing grade in Ubers Eyes and will ultimately lead to your deactivation. 

Good Luck .................


----------



## Theairsho (May 3, 2016)

I agree. In most people (myself included) a 4 star rating is awesome. For example, a 4 star hotel or restaurant. However, in Uber world it can have you without a job. Uber needs to revamp the rating system.



Titan said:


> Uhh.... Don't panic.. If you end up getting deactivated you can take a Uber etiquette course and be reinstated
> 
> However, to stop from getting to that point make sure that your car is clean and clear of any strong odors. Also, any pax you pick up with 5 stars as there pax rating is more then likely new to Ubering. So you must then find someway to bring up the unfair Uber Rating System and explain to these new riders that 4 Stars is actually a failing grade in Ubers Eyes and will ultimately lead to your deactivation.
> 
> Good Luck .................


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

Theairsho said:


> I agree. In most people (myself included) a 4 star rating is awesome. For example, a 4 star hotel or restaurant. However, in Uber world it can have you without a job. Uber needs to revamp the rating system.


Uber intentionally doesn't inform their Customers of their askew rating system because by not doing so forces its Drivers to work harder.... It forces Drivers to go above and beyond in order to insure they do not go below the dreaded 4.6 !!! So it becomes our responsibility as Drivers to inform our Customers every chance we get EXACTLY how the Uber Rating System really works !!!


----------



## Theairsho (May 3, 2016)

Agree. I had to learn that the hard way. Now when they ask me how I like driving for Uber, that's when I talked about the rating system



Titan said:


> Uber intentionally doesn't inform their Customers of their askew rating system because by not doing so forces its Drivers to work harder.... It forces Drivers to go above and beyond in order to insure they do not go below the dreaded 4.6 !!! So it becomes our responsibility as Drivers to inform our Customers every chance we get EXACTLY how the Uber Rating System really works !!!


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

Theairsho said:


> Agree. I had to learn that the hard way. Now when they ask me how I like driving for Uber, that's when I talked about the rating system


 Now your catching on / learning


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

chicago773 said:


> You will slide down to 4.5 while you are learning this job, then you will get deactivated. This is the cycle.


Offer water, carry some phone chargers, and what I did to help with my rating a little is making bluetooth available for the pax to stream their music from their phones through your car radio. Did I mention snacks? Course I didn't! I never offer gum or snacks. They cut into the budget, and you'll risk the chance of them all over your car. Especially gum. Stay away from the drunks, and college kids. Drive only during the day time hours.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

dpv said:


> Offer water, carry some phone chargers, and what I did to help with my rating a little is making bluetooth available for the pax to stream their music from their phones through your car radio. Did I mention snacks? Course I didn't! I never offer gum or snacks. They cut into the budget, and you'll risk the chance of them all over your car. Especially gum. Stay away from the drunks, and college kids. Drive only during the day time hours.


Your car is a Ride / form of transportation .... Not a free 7-11 Store !! Doing all those things is not necessary for a 5 Star Rating.

Your Customers first and foremost want a SAFE, Comfortable, Clean and Direct ride. Do that with a Gr8 attitude and a smile and the 5 Stars will follow in turn  Coach your Customers .... Don't pay them off ..................


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

whats the minimum in your city??? min could be 4.5 or so where your at who knows. just dont smoke and keep a clean car with a charger on hand visible somewhere so they can just use it w/o asking, always help with unloading bags.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

My rating is just under 4.6, and the average for the top 20% of partners in my area is 4.80. That would mean the average is lower than that. 61% of my rides have resulted in 5 stars and 73% of my trips have been rated. 

When you haul drunks you are going to have people who give you 1 star just because they are too drunk to use their app.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Qowpel said:


> Im being awesome to everyone and have fone from 4.79 to 4.72 in one day. Can i ask for 5 star ratinga because all of my passengers are having great experiences and even say it to me before leaving but give me 4 stars or 3 lowering my rating. I jave about 260 trips done. Should i be worried.


The rates are to low to freak our be worried.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

After each ride with no issues and I'm confident the pax is nice I say, "if the ride was good if you can give me a 5 star rating I'd appreciate it". 

I would only do this if the pax isn't a dbag just looking for a reason to give you a bad rating. 

At the very least I'll tell em to have a great rest of their day/evening/night.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

mine slid from 4.87 to 4.70 at the lowest after 2.5 weeks driving. I don't provide any extras, because it is silly to do so. The biggest determining factor is getting from point A to point B quickly and safely and giving the rider 5 stars regardless, at least this has been my experience. When I gave actual rider ratings, my rating dropped from the 4.87 to 4.70 in less than a week. Top partners in DC are at 4.84, but I do double the number of trips, receive double the average 5 star trips, and nearly double the number of miles driven per week compared to the top 25% in the area. Probably the reason I haven't gotten timed out for not accepting lots of riders and cancelling rides if people are late (less than 5 minute wait).


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

To maintain 4.70, you need to have 80% of your riders give you five stars and preferably remaining 20% give four stars. 85% five stars will net 4.75, 90% will net 4.80 and so on... You get the idea.... At least in my experience...

Kinda like playing Super Mario.. Keep accumulating those five stars whenever you get a chance. Take more trips during sober hours. There is no other way out. Good luck.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> To maintain 4.70, you need to have 80% of your riders give you five stars and preferably remaining 20% give four stars. 85% five stars will net 4.75, 90% will net 4.80 and so on... You get the idea.... At least in my experience.


Is that math correct? Seems if you have80% 5 stars and 20% 4 stara it gives you 4.8. 2000+400/500 = 4.8. Get a single rating 3 or below impacts .02 and takes 6-8 5-stars to move up halfthe resuction by .01. Until you reach 500 where older stars can start to fall off, those 3 and belows will continue to pull down the rating and make it difficult to move your rating up.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

ubersan said:


> Is that math correct? Seems if you have80% 5 stars and 20% 4 stara it gives you 4.8. 2000+400/500 = 4.8. Get a single rating 3 or below impacts .02 and takes 6-8 5-stars to move up halfthe resuction by .01. Until you reach 500 where older stars can start to fall off, those 3 and belows will continue to pull down the rating and make it difficult to move your rating up.


Yes you are correct about the math not being exactly correct. I've tracked rating since day one and fit me the formula seems to correlate with my rating. About 27% of the pax don' rate. And it is very true that once the earlier low stars get replaced by latest five stars, rating does jump drastically. Mine jumped by 3.00 point after 500 rated trips. And again this requires getting as many five star ratings as possible. Uber simply wanted us to keep ubering!


----------



## TheNJBen (Apr 22, 2016)

My brief experience is that I either get a 5 star or a 1 or 2 and those 1's and 2's are inexplicable. Of course I only have 89 rated trips with 79 5 stars. Currently I am a 4.76 whereas I was a 4.81 yesterday and haven't driven since Sunday. Apparently some past rider gave me a 1 or 2 between last night and this morning and I really have no idea why. I have never had a customer angry at me, never got lost, always have water, always pleasant and polite, so those low ratings are a mystery. And yes my car is clean, smells nice, and runs perfectly. It also seems odd that the majority of my bad ratings happen at a time I am not actively driving meaning they are left later on after the trip. I wonder sometimes if they are really meant for me.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Travis rare but does drive for uber.
And i heard when the ride is over and you go to rate him you can only give him 5 stars. If you try to press 4 it doesnt go thru


----------

